

The Benefits of a Contract Free Society - jarsin
http://bytemaster.bitshares.org/article/2014/12/27/The-Benefits-of-A-Contract-Free-Society/

======
jarsin
"So long as we insist on living in a world of enforceable contracts we will
continue to empower the very beast that enslaves us. We are operating on the
implicit expectation of the right to use force and in turn manifest a society
built on violence and coercion rather than love."

This gets at the heart of why lawyers and the legal world are despised. Anyone
that has had the misfortune of dealing with the legal world learns very fast
that its a world of non physical violence.

